# BOW Turkey Workshop - 01/08/2011



## MIHuntress (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Who's going to the Turkey Workshop this Saturday at Gander Mtn in Novi?? Anyone?

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/january_8_bow_339472_7.pdf

Looking forward to seeing all my fellow ladies that have gone to these BOW events before and meeting/making some new friends!

Cheers!


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Darn, I would've but I just found out about it...maybe next year. I'm sure I could use some pointers. 

I got my 1st Tom 2 years ago and unfortunately did not connect last year. Had a great season though seeing birds almost every time. I'm looking forward to this years season. I love getting those Toms to gobble and try to sneak up on me .


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

So how was it? I was busy helping my dad out on the other side of town.


----------

